# Cheesecake Base Removal?



## bettyrose (Jan 3, 2016)

So Im very good at making cheesecakes, but i have a problem when it comes to removing the cheesecake from the bottom base.

I do use wax paper to make it easier to remove the cheesecake but i find it that most of the time the paper gets to wet for some reason and i just can't seem to find a way to remove it from the pan.

Are there any solutions to this? I also read just use the cake board right in the pan as you bake the cheesecake.

-Ana


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to ChefTalk @BettyRose

For myself, I just made my very first Cheesecake EVER in my life, I know... but I had put a round of parchment in the bottom of the pan prior to starting and buttered every thing well.

When the cake was cooled completely I put it in the `fridge for 24 hours and used a large offset spatula to help me remove the bottom from the cake.

It worked out okay for me.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello @BettyRose and welcome to ChefTalk!

This is what a springform pan is perfectly made for. Not expensive to buy and saves you all the work of trying to get a cheesecake out of a pan looking nice.....lol.

HTH /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

1)  Run a paring knife around the edge.  Check for metal shavings if you are using an aluminum pan.

2)  Warm the bottom over a low flame.  Move it around slowly.

It will come out easily.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Forget the wax paper and use parchment instead, even if it does get wet its a lot easier to remove. I do this with all of my cakes for close to 30 years now.


----------

